# "Surface mount" Hose Bib?



## Hokerer (Jun 29, 2007)

Does such a thing exist?  What I'm looking for is a hose bib (or sillcock, call it what you want) that I can mount on a wall but that is NOT fed through the back (via a hole in the wall directly behind the bib).  I'm looking for one that mounts to the wall and has the pipe connection from the top.  That way, the pipe can run down the surface of the wall and into the bib.

Anybody ever seen anything like that?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 29, 2007)

Unfortunately, they don't make that stuff to fit every need. I think you'd be ahead with a conventional boiler drain, which has a threaded connection in the back, instead of the "shield" that you have on a hose bib. If you're going to surface mount the plumbing, I guess I don't see what the aesthetic problem is. Everything is exposed anyway. IMO, a boiler drain looks better than a hose bib.


----------



## My_3_Girls (Jun 29, 2007)

I've seen what you are looking for.  Most of the time, they are used for clothes washing machines.  Hot into one, cold into another.  Can be seperate, or a type of mixing valve, but singles are available.


----------



## keyman512us (Jul 1, 2007)

Hokker...
Eric and M3G are on the right track and are pointing you in the right direction.

...To do what you want to do (still trying to figure out the "why"..but...lol) Anyway you need to buy two pieces at the hardware store... First the "piece" you are looking for is called a "drop ell" (drop-'L') it has a threaded opening and a sweat fitting 90 degrees opposite of that. It has two holes for screws for securing it to the wall. Perhaps this might not be what you are looking for..but thats' about all they make...  Buy a "boiler drain" to screw into it...and you should be all set.

Building a spigot for a rainwater system by any chance...??? lol


----------



## Gooserider (Jul 2, 2007)

The other comment I would make, is that I think ball valves (typically look like a fat section of pipe with a lever arm control that turns 90* instead of a knob) are more reliable and less leak prone than the traditional "gate valve" style.  I've seen them in "hose bib" style, and in designs that can be screwed or soldered inline.  The benefit is they offer less flow restriction, and are less leak prone, however they tend to be more difficult to open "just a little" - they prefer to be either wide open or completely off.  They are EXCELLENT for use as inline shutoffs on supply lines to fixtures.

Gooserider


----------



## Hokerer (Jul 2, 2007)

keyman512us said:
			
		

> still trying to figure out the "why"..but...lol



Because the wife mows the lawn!

Ok, ok, stick with me for a minute here and see if you can follow this convoluted logic train...

She really does mow the lawn - says she likes the exercise.  Normally she wears a swimsuit or other "ok to get wet" type clothing so that, once she's done, she can plop directly into the pool.

This year, though, we've finally decided to give up on the pool.  It's an above-ground that's reached the end of its practical life and, with the kids being older, her "after mowing plop" was about the only use it was getting anyways.

So, with no more pool, she said she'd be perfectly happy with some sort of outdoor shower that she could cool herself down with after mowing.

The first floor back wall of the house is all poured concrete.  There is the one penetration for the current (rear fed) hose bib - no easy way to add a "shower" capability.  Another consideration is that there have been many times when a second hose bib would have been useful (just this weekend I could have used the spigot for my homebrewing but the hose was connected and run out to the sprinkler in the garden).  So, it boils down to the fact that I'd like to have two hose bibs and an outdoor shower mounted on the back wall AND all of this fed via the existing single wall penetration.

My thinking is that I'll come out of the penetration to a 90 degree elbow pointing down.  Connect this to a tee with the odd leg pointing to the left.  To the bottom of the tee, connect the "drop ear ell" and then a boiler drain.  Back at the left pointing leg, connect a length of pipe and stick another tee on the end.  Repeat the "drop ear ell" and boiler drain on the bottom connection of the tee for a second hose bib.  To the top of the tee, connect a length a pipe, an inline valve, more pipe, and finally another "drop ear ell" at shower height.  Pop a shower arm/head into that one and we should be good to go.


----------



## begreen (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's one you can just hook the hose to. Put a Y valve at the current hose bib and you're set to go. And it gives her a nice spot to put soap, etc. 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4268862
this looks to be the same thing on clearance sale:
http://www.lovemypatio.com/-strse-168/Outdoor-Shower/Detail.bok

and a simpler one:
http://www.alsto.com/home/decor-and-furnishings/56417-Outdoor-Shower.html

And Claber makes an even simpler, portable one, comes with valve and quick disconnect (compatible with Gardena quick-disconnects). 
Claber Malibu Outdoor shower - Amazon - http://tinyurl.com/ytdb5f
http://www.125west.com/Claber_Pool_Accessories_Malibu_Shower_outdoor_shower.html


----------

